
Entries — Node.js Knockout - nathanhammond
http://nodeknockout.com/entries
======
tjeden
<http://nko2-infopoprac.herokuapp.com/>

It’s stock exchange for open source projects on Github. Each project is
valuated by its popularity, and it changes over time. So you can earn GitCoins
by betting trending projects.

Login with your github account, we give you 1000 GitCoins (that’s our
currency) on start. Buy promising project and sell it, when it become Rails
killer. Earn gazilions of GitCoins and become Gordon Gekko of Open Source
World.

------
catshirt
this entry couldn't have waited until at least one of them worked?

~~~
rhizome
or at least have thumbnails or whatever those placeholders are supposed to be.

...and is my count wrong, or are there more judges than entrants?

~~~
yahelc
I imagine a lot of potential attendees (myself included) were dissuaded from
attending by the hurricane.

~~~
mauricemach
OTOH, it provided the inspiration for some projects:
<http://nodeknockout.com/teams/roo>

------
gerad
1\. Yeah, our screenshot service is getting hammered, it's down, but the
contestant apps are up. We're fixing it right now. We had to roll our own, so
if anybody knows of a better one, holler.

2\. What aaron said about the judges. It sounds like a lot, but we want each
team to have 10 judge reviews, and each judge only to have to review 10 apps.
Hence the 1:1 ratio. It's really hard to get, but it makes the contest better.

3\. People are complaining about Facebook auth for public voting. There are
750 million people on Facebook, and we wanted to pick just a single auth
method for the public (that normal people know how to use), so Facebook wins.
Contestants logged in with GitHub, and judges log in with Twitter, so it
wasn't a technical decision at all, just a simplicity of use one.

Anyway, it's not about the contest itself, it's about what people create
during it. So comment on those. What apps did you like?

------
DTrejo
<http://hollaback.no.de/> (extended explanation:
<http://nodeknockout.com/teams/hollaback>)

Nest is a testing service for all npm modules. You save time you would have
spent agonizing over broken code!

See test results for the most popular modules, and steer clear of broken
modules :) Over 500 modules tested!

Nest shows a module’s compatibility with multiple node versions and operating
systems (e.g. Solaris, Linux, Mac).

The billboard (<http://hollaback.no.de/billboard>) shows a gigantic list of
the test results for the node modules we’ve tested.

------
irae
<http://nodeknockout.com/teams/maguilas> \- Slide-Tap - A simple way to create
online slideshows.

Everyone in our team are proud of our submission.

I, particularly, had one of the best weekends in a long wile and I am glad
that this idea I had a long time ago was not only possible to make in 48hs but
also is alive and kicking some ass!

If you like it, please, help us using Vote[KO] badge!

Any comments and suggestions are appreciated! We plan fixing a lot of bugs and
adding a lot of features after the voting ends.

------
nathanhammond
The entry that Chris Granger (ibdknox) and I submitted is Node Defense:
<http://wrench-labs.nko2.nodeknockout.com/>

The lobby is actually a full-on chat room (a la old school blizzard.net) and
the game itself is all custom code (no libraries for the canvas stuff).

A full list of everything we used is on our entry page:
<http://nodeknockout.com/teams/wrench-labs>

(And updates are coming as soon as judging is over!)

------
frankdenbow
<http://dancekombat.nodejitsu.com> was mine: Online dance battle (complete
with Mortal Kombat theme)

Info page: <http://nodeknockout.com/teams/watch-the-throne>

Lots of awesome entries, excited to finish going through them all.

------
jimfleming
<http://the-indecisives.nko2.nodeknockout.com/>

Steampunk space invaders real-time multiplayer shooter game.

Socket.io is a little laggy but overall fully functional. Best viewed in
Chrome (Firefox's websocket support is minimal and the fallbacks aren't fast
enough.)

------
iambot
This is my entry: <http://turf.no.de> ,

Turf is a geo-social warfare app, where you stake a claim to your territory,
and fend off those that try claim it for themselves.

Log in. tag your location. defend your turf.

if you like it please vote using the vote button on the app :)

------
jkoff
Our entry is a fun bug tracker for small projects.

Try it here: <http://uberpro.nko2.nodeknockout.com/>

Info page: <http://nodeknockout.com/teams/4e24c9fe4d4c760100001495>

------
b_erb
We created a "real-time" public transportation map for our city:
<http://ulmapi-de.no.de>

Due to the lack of real-time data in our city, we scraped and parsed
timetables in the GTFS format and generated mock events based on that
schedule.

------
decs
My entry is Picstack: <http://suit-up.nko2.nodeknockout.com/>

With Picstack you can create shareable and collaborative photo albums.

Useful to group photos taken of some event or person and remember moments.

------
dc-tech-fan
Doodle or Die <http://doodle.no.de>

It's like the game "telephone" but with drawings.

Scroll down to see the chain of drawings that became what you had to draw.

------
martin_k
<http://wandercircus.com/>

A flying circus company of sophisticated robots playing your favorite theater
and movie scenes in IRC.

------
slowpoison
I built a shared-TTY, that works using your browser!
<http://snotty.slowpoison.net>

Click on the Help page for instructions.

------
pkrumins
Check out our entry:

<http://heatwave.nodejitsu.com/>

Code coverage heatmapping in real time!

